# Epoxy question.



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

How long do you guys wait between coats?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If a flaw has popped up that I will need to trim with a razor, I will wait until it is completely cured, trim, then apply another coat. I have applied a 2nd coat as soon as the first set up in the past will no ill effects. _Usually_, if I put a coat on in the am, I won't put another coat on until the evening. If I put a coat on in the evening, I will wait overnight before putting another coat on. That is just a personal habit. That way I know there won't be any surprises when I go to put the next coat on. This is just my personal experience. The more experienced builders may have different advice.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

If for some reason I can not put the second coat on within a day of the first coat I usually sand the first coat if it is thick enough before putting on the second coat. 

John


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i normally wait over night,then knock the nubs, if any , off with a razor or my 'lectric razor,then lite sand with scotch bright to rough up and apply my second,on smaller rods i try to apply only one thick coat so i'll wait about 60-90 minutes( pot life) hit the area with a little heat and the pot with heat and apply over the first coat,this technique is not recommended if you're using lite build,alot of guys who have been using prokote do this with out the heat because the p.k. is so thin and the pot-life is about 120 min.


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, for the replys/info guys. I have just a few imperfections hope all turns out well. Thanks again!


----------

